#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Knie knickt häufig nach innen weg und knackt >

## MaximilianLE

Guten Tag! Habe mir vor ca. 6 Monaten beim skaten das Knie verdreht. Bin darauf direkt ins Krankenhaus des Vertrauens.. Die meinten aber nur Verdrehtrauma und 2 Wochen Schiene. Alles schön und gut, da ich ja auch keine schmerzen hatte/habe. Trotzdem knackt mein linkes Knie häufig und knickt nach innen weg. Dies passiert häufig nach dem Aufstehen am Morgen und auch beim Skaten.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob man damit eventuell mal zum Orthopäde oder Chirurg gehen sollte und ob jemand eventuell schon einmal Erfahrungen damit hatte. Nicht dass ich dann beim Arzt sitze und der mich verdutzt anschaut und fragt warum ich ohne Schmerzen einen Arzt konsultiere..
Freue mich über viele hilfreiche Beiträge! MfG, Maximilian

----------


## Pianoman

Seitliche Instabilität des Knies, möglicherweise durch überdehnte Seitenbänder. Dafür gibt´s orthopädische Hilfsmittel. 
Gehen Sie mal ruhig zum Arzt.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo MaximilianLE, 
keine Sorge, es wird schon niemand verdutzt schauen. Letztendlich weist dieses Bild auf eine mögliche Schädigung des Bandapparates hin - denn es ist ja ersichtlich, dass eine Instabilität vorliegt. Möglichkeiten gibt es sicherlich viele, aber das kommt auf die Befundlage an. Ich gehe sehr schwer davon aus, dass in diesem Fall auch ein MRT durchgeführt wird.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## MaximilianLE

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Ist es ausgeschlossen dass es ein Bänderriss sein könnte oder hätte ich in dieser Sachlage dauerhaft schmerzen?
in einigen Foren habe ich mich belesen und Erfahrungen von anderen waren ab und zu dass Sie zwar keine Schmerzen, aber die Instabilität deutlich da war. Bei diesen waren es dann auch Diagnosen wie Bänderriss bzw. angerissene Bänder.
das anhand der Sachlage schon einmal auszuschließen würde mir schon ein wenig Last von den Schultern nehmen. Aus der Ferne ist das bestimmt schlecht einzuschätzen, wäre aber sehr dankbar für eine Antwort ihrerseits.

----------


## josie

Hallo MaximilianLE,  

> Ist es ausgeschlossen dass es ein Bänderriss sein könnte

 Wie Dr. Baumann geschrieben hat:  

> Letztendlich weist dieses Bild auf eine mögliche Schädigung des Bandapparates hin

 Zu einer Schädigung des Bandapperates zählt auch ein Bänderriß, es kann also durchaus ein Bänderriß sein, ein MRT gibt dazu eine eindeutiges Ergebnis.

----------


## MaximilianLE

Aber schmerzen müsste man nach einem Bänderriss doch haben, oder irre mich mich?
Am Anfang waren es zwar heftige Schmerzen, welche sich aber nach ca. 1-2 Wochen aufgelöst haben. 
Also ist der nächste Weg dann wohl mal der Hausarzt und dann direkt überweisen lassen.
Vielen, vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
MfG, Maximilian

----------


## josie

Hallo MaximilianLE,  

> Am Anfang waren es zwar heftige Schmerzen, welche sich aber nach ca. 1-2 Wochen aufgelöst haben.

 Es kann ja durchaus sein, daß das Band nicht gerissen ist, sondern es überdehnt wurde, dadurch kommt es genauso zu einer Instabiltät, wie wenn es ganz ab ist.
Das kann man aber in einem Forum nicht diagnostizieren, anhand deiner Beschreibung kann es beides sein.  

> Also ist der nächste Weg dann wohl mal der Hausarzt und dann direkt überweisen lassen

 Das wäre sinnvoll.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin MaximilianLE, 
eine Verletzung das Bandapparates - sowohl Risse des Innen- oder Außenbandes, Kreuzbänder, oder sonstiges - müssen nicht zwangsläufig mit dauerhaften Schmerzen einhergehen. Oftmals können auch Schmerzen bewusst oder unbewusst verdrängt werden. Manchmal verläuft es aber auch total schmerzlos und nur die Instabilität ist dann letztendlich vorhanden. Das kann völlig unterschiedliche Verläufe aufweisen. 
Eine Vorstellung beim Hausarzt oder direkt bei einem niedergelassenen Chirurgen/Orthopäden wäre sicherlich sinnvoll. Wobei ich nach wie vor den Weg über den Hausarzt empfehle, da wegen dieser Überweisung auch alle wichtigen Informationen den Hausarzt erreichen. Alles weitere wird sich dann beim Arztbesuch herausstellen. 
Wie schon gesagt: Gehe davon aus, dass eine MRT-Untersuchung durchgeführt wird. Das wäre zumindest das, was ich in diesem Falle in Erwägung ziehen würde. Denn es muss ausgeschlossen werden, ob und wenn ja, was am Bandapparat verletzt ist. Das lässt sich so präzise nur durch ein MRT erledigen.  
Viele Grüße 
PS: Bis dorthin würde ich auf jedenfall zur Schonung raten. Kein Sport. Keine extremen Belastungen. Solange nicht klar ist, was genau los ist. Bei einem Riss des Kreuzbandes könnte auch durch eine weitere Belastung eine Verletzung des Meniskus sehr wahrscheinlich werden.

----------

